# What to feed a pregnant goat??



## neonstarz495 (Jun 29, 2013)

Our family just bought a herd of 93 goats, one of them looks like she's gonna pop!! I just need to know what and what not to feed her, we've only had them for a few days but she seems to trust me already 
Thanks,

neonstarz495


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Welcome to TGS! You sure got started big!

I would make any changes slowly. You could add some alfalfa pellets to her diet. I would be careful with a goat feed if she isn't used to having any.


----------



## neonstarz495 (Jun 29, 2013)

Thankyou 

My family bought about 130 acres, so we decided to get a herd of goats, I didn't know there would be this many though!!
Will post pictures of her when I get back tomorrow, she is huge and can barely walk because of it, think there are twins in there 
Do Boers usually abandon a kid if they have more than one??
Thanks,

neonstarz495


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Usually they don't. I personally just like to be there for the birth to make sure everything goes ok and all kids do get up and nurse.


----------



## neonstarz495 (Jun 29, 2013)

I would love to be there but not sure when she's due, we're renting a house about 20mins away as we haven't got our house built yet 
If I post a picture tomorrow, would you be able to give me some idea of when she might have her kids??
Thanks, 

neonstarz495


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

welcome, and wow! you guys sure did jump off the deep end with goats! lol

we'll need pictures of her behind (yep....you'll have to get right up in there). make sure to have her lady bits showing and the udder. and pictures of her sides as well. there are many people on the forum who can guess due date from just looking.

you can also try to feel the babies. put your hand on the right hand side of the doe, in front of the udder, and gently push in. if babies are far enough along, you may be able to feel movement and kicks.

you can search the forum, there are many threads on taking care of pregnant goats here.


----------



## neonstarz495 (Jun 29, 2013)

The herd just arrived 2 days ago, today was the first time I saw her, but now she lets me pat her, I did feel one of the kids kick 
Will go out again tomorrow and post pics for everyone when I get back 
Thanks,

neonstarz495


----------



## neonstarz495 (Jun 29, 2013)

Here are the pictures, can someone give me an idea of when she's due??


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

She has some time yet. When her udder starts getting big she might have a week more or less but when it gets SHINEY it should be very very soon; within hrs.
It is very wise as already stated, to do all feed changes very very slowly.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> Welcome to TGS! You sure got started big!


Go big or go home right? 

Now she doesn't look to have an udder yet, so she could still be more than a month away., but I have had does that didn't get an udder until the day they kidded, so the udder is not alway a good way to judge.

Take a picture of her vulva. Also, if you can learn how to check her ligaments that will help.


----------



## neonstarz495 (Jun 29, 2013)

Thanks everyone for replying, really hope this doesn't take a whole month!! She might explode :/
I can't quite get close enough behind her to get a good picture, but when I do I'll post it


----------

